# Tivo Coming Saturday - what Router?



## martinpeter111 (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm an old S1 user, and have just ordered, very excited to get Tivo back in my life.

I have a reasonably decent home network setup - does anyone know what they are likely to give me as a router for the internet stuff - I want to start digging and see how configurable it is...

Martin


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

what speed are you paying for? istr that 30meg and up gets the super hub thrown in for free.

my atheros(?) wireless card chipset wasn't happy to play with the super hub so I splashed out a massive seven quid on an "N" stick so now get the full 30 wirelessly.


----------



## martinpeter111 (Jul 9, 2008)

I've gone for the 30meg option.

I want to check the likely model so I can think about how i hand out IP adresses (i'd rather reconfigure the router than reconfigure everything else), and look into some of the port forwarding stuff...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

You will get their Superhub which is made for them by Netgear 
http://shop.virginmedia.com/broadband/broadband-extras/wireless-routers.html
http://help.virginmedia.com/system/viewArticle.jsp?uuid=0D2C8879-A99F-4250-A24F-9E2F1C90339B


----------

